# Let the fun begin!! 08' TCR build.



## rydog9991 (Jul 15, 2008)

Its been like 3 weeks of waiting for all the parts, but its finally time to get started. Will post up finished product later.

<a href="https://s271.photobucket.com/albums/jj137/rydog9991/?action=view&current=007.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i271.photobucket.com/albums/jj137/rydog9991/007.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## rzims (Nov 15, 2005)

looks like a fun project


----------



## nathan535 (Dec 30, 2007)

I just built up an 08 super six, the same way you are doing it, but I waited 6 months from the time I got a frame to the time I got the last part. Had a lot of fun doing it though, you will feel very connected to your bike having put it together yourself. Enjoy.


----------



## rydog9991 (Jul 15, 2008)

All done. Its Fast.

<a href="https://s271.photobucket.com/albums/jj137/rydog9991/?action=view&current=012-2.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i271.photobucket.com/albums/jj137/rydog9991/012-2.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
<a href="https://s271.photobucket.com/albums/jj137/rydog9991/?action=view&current=006.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i271.photobucket.com/albums/jj137/rydog9991/006.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
<a href="https://s271.photobucket.com/albums/jj137/rydog9991/?action=view&current=007-1.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i271.photobucket.com/albums/jj137/rydog9991/007-1.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
<a href="https://s271.photobucket.com/albums/jj137/rydog9991/?action=view&current=011-2.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i271.photobucket.com/albums/jj137/rydog9991/011-2.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

I wish I knew how to take pictures....


----------



## Pudzian (Oct 5, 2009)

That is a very nice bike. Well done! How much did this project cost you?


----------



## rydog9991 (Jul 15, 2008)

Came in around 2800 bucks.


----------



## Italianrider76 (May 13, 2005)

Was that a NOS frame or did you get it used?


----------



## rydog9991 (Jul 15, 2008)

I got it used locally from a friend of a friend. It only had like 500 miles on it. Literally not a scratch on it.


----------



## Italianrider76 (May 13, 2005)

Yeah, that was a great find. Fantastic build I must say. I think the older TCR Advanced frames look better that the current TCR Advanced SLs which replaced them.


----------

